# ddr2 667 mhz- overclocking problem?



## iamitp (Jun 26, 2007)

i am going for a intel c2d e6320 with an xfx 650i ultra mobo,i wanna know: is ddr2(kingston) 667 suitable for overclocking( as ddr2 800 is much costlier), how far can i get  with ddr2 667.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 26, 2007)

well , good ddr2-667 should easily do ddr2-800 speeds , but with higher latencies i.e. ...

One suggest ... u should go for the E4400 or even the E4300 .. ur sure to hit 3.0 GHz even without oc'ing the RAM .. and the extra L2 ur looking for int he E6320 is really not worth it .. unless u work loads with 3D/2D editing ...

I use Corsair value ram .. and i did a max of 825 @ 5-5-5-15 at Mem. voltage set to 'auto' ... it passed orthos blend test for 6 hours ... didn't have any patience to test longer , as i don't intend to oc my ram without proper ram sinks  ..


----------



## iamitp (Jun 26, 2007)

so do you think kingston lavue ram ddr2 667 mhz will allow me to OC my e6320 to around 3 ghz?
amit


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 27, 2007)

Well .. i cannot bet on that .. particularly with the lower 7x multi on the E6320 .. ur RAM should do >800 .. which i'd not bet on ..

If u wanna hit 3 GHz easy with ddr2-667 mem ... look for E4300 , eE4400 , E6600 or better cpu's .. or u simply need to invest on good quality ddr2-667 ram ...


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2007)

iamitp said:
			
		

> so do you think kingston lavue ram ddr2 667 mhz will allow me to OC my e6320 to around 3 ghz?
> amit



For 6320 with 7x multiplier to touch 3 Ghz mark your RAM should be running at 857 Mhz. I doubt Kingston value ram 667 Mhz would touch 857, even if it does it would be running furnace which would not be advisable unless you provide dedicated coolers for the ram(which still would be risky).

How come 800 Mhz is expensive, last time I checked Transcend JetRam 1 GB 800 Mhz RAM came down to 4000 bucks, which is less than half the price I got for.


----------



## iamitp (Jun 27, 2007)

hey sam9s, how didja find dat out ,i mean ram has gotta be 857 mhz, and wots the mutiplier got to do wid dis.
can sum1 explain me the concept of multiplier and realtion between ram and OCing the processor.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2007)

iamitp said:
			
		

> hey sam9s, how didja find dat out ,i mean ram has gotta be 857 mhz, and wots the mutiplier got to do wid dis.
> can sum1 explain me the concept of multiplier and realtion between ram and OCing the processor.



Sure why not......I would expect a BIG thanks for the explanation...haha just kidding...

It goes like this.....

If you get a C2D6300, it has a multiplier of x7 (more expensive chips have higher multipliers available). When you install the system, the FSB will be set to default 260. The pocessor speed is calculated by FSB x multiplier, so it comes to 1.83ghz. 

The RAM is calculated in a very similar way. it's FSB x RAM multiplier(which is 2 always). 
So if you want to get 3ghz out of a 6300 which has a muliplier of 7 you'll need your FSB to run at 3000 / 7= 428.571 roughly 430. 

with that FSB, the RAM would have to run at 428.571 x 2(the multiplier)=*857.142 Mhz*

So a 667 Mhz ram has to run at 850+ Mhz so as to churn out 3 Ghz from a 6300 (having a multiplier of 7) while an 800 Mhz RAM would just have to OC by 50, so you see, getting an 800 Mhz RAM is advisable coz that way you will put less load on it (ofcourse at 3Ghz)

Check out my signature, my RAM is running at ........can you calculate now...


----------



## iamitp (Jun 27, 2007)

hey sam, thanx!
so i guess i'll have 2 go for ddr2 800, is kingston good?, corsair is much costlier, is there a price drop for ddr2 800 expected anytime soon.

will my mobo affect OC, is xfx nforce 650i ulta gud, or shuld i consider intel 975/965 series?

i heard that intel is launching e6750 on july 22, its got an 8x multiplier and is around 7.5k, shuld i wait for it?

regards,
amit


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2007)

iamitp said:
			
		

> hey sam, thanx!
> so i guess i'll have 2 go for ddr2 800, is kingston good?, corsair is much costlier, is there a price drop for ddr2 800 expected anytime soon.
> 
> will my mobo affect OC, is xfx nforce 650i ulta gud, or shuld i consider intel 975/965 series?
> ...



Kingston is good but how better would it overclock depends on hardware to hardware. Get Transcend Jetram its pretty inexpensive, right now if I am not wrong 1GB 800 Mhz transcend is around 4000 INR. nforce 650i is a SLI board correct me if I am wrong and how good it is on the overclocking front is yet to be seen. Get P5B series board (965 chipset) P5B VM. P5B Vanilla or best P5B Delux which is what I have and which is what most OCers on thinkdigit have. 

Waiting for 6750 is entirly your choise, see.....hardware would always get changing, and you just cant always wait for the next best, which anyhow becomes run of the mill in the next few months. You got to get what now is available unless untill its a big leap (like DX9 GPUs to DX10 GPUs).


----------



## iamitp (Jun 27, 2007)

ok, i think i'll go for transcend, its price is same as kingston, and i think 1gb ddr2 800 costs about 3000 rs. now.
650i comes in both sli and non sli, i was talking about the xfx nforce 650i ultra which is non sli, i read its review on chip, and on the net, it seems to be a good overclocker, only margianlly lesser than the intel boards, but the real reason i want to buy it is its price, at 6000 buck its gud value, and the cheapest *ASUS P5B-VM - is about 7000 bucks, while the deluxe and other ones are over 11000 bucks.*

well i wanted 2 wait cuz, if i bought e6320 now, and after a month i  know could have got a far better processor at the same price, it'd kinda like feel bad wouldn't it?

and yeah, 1 more doubt, i have heard of OCing tools which OC from inside windows xp like clockgen and nvidia ntune, are theybetter or same as BIOS OC? are they less complicated and safer 2 use?
regards,
amit

PS: u seem very knowledgeable about OCing, wot do u do?


----------



## assasin (Jun 27, 2007)

iamitp said:
			
		

> *.*well i wanted 2 wait cuz, if i bought e6320 now, and after a month i know could have got a far better processor at the same price, it'd kinda like feel bad wouldn't it?


 
well u cant prevent that from happening.2day u buy a product and 2morrow u'll come 2 know that a better product is available in the market at that same price.it all depends on ur needs.its better not to buy a proccy just when its launched cuz u wont be able to know bout its OC capabilities.

OCing thru BIOS is the best.no software will give u that convience which u get on OCing thru BIOS.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2007)

iamitp said:
			
		

> ok, i think i'll go for transcend, its price is same as kingston, and i think 1gb ddr2 800 costs about 3000 rs. now.
> 650i comes in both sli and non sli, i was talking about the xfx nforce 650i ultra which is non sli, i read its review on chip, and on the net, it seems to be a good overclocker, only margianlly lesser than the intel boards, but the real reason i want to buy it is its price, at 6000 buck its gud value, and the cheapest *ASUS P5B-VM - is about 7000 bucks, while the deluxe and other ones are over 11000 bucks.*
> 
> well i wanted 2 wait cuz, if i bought e6320 now, and after a month i  know could have got a far better processor at the same price, it'd kinda like feel bad wouldn't it?
> ...



I havent seen or read anybody using 650i for OCing, so cant comment much, how evet when you say they are marginally less than Intel boards....leme tell you Intel boards are the wrost OCers, they do not have ample setting to OC much infact some of the Intel boards dont OC at all. If you can spend 6K for 650i better spend thousand bucks more and get ASUS P5B-VM, its got loads of OCing options and is rock stable when used for OCing. 

Now waiting for better processor as I said hardware would always be changing, and you just cant always wait for the next best. I bought 6300 with 2 MB cache then came 6320 with same same price with 4 MB cache, now quad cores would start becoming inexpensive, so should I feel bad about my proccy...noooooo..... I have OCed 6300 to even beat 6600 and its so powerfull its serving all my purpose. Todays processors are so powerfull that most of the people dont even harness half of their potential but still strive for the best......ironic..
And about your last query I know a lot about OCing just because I have a hardcore interest in computers an all I have learnt is through net and guts to try on my system. BTW I work as a system admin........  

PS :: Dont use any of the utilities for OCing ALWAYS do it from BIOS, with help and research you will learn all........


----------



## iamitp (Jun 27, 2007)

hi,
well when i say marginally lesser than intel boards, i meant inetl chipsets like 975/965, according to anandtech review, 650i offers best in class OC for the price. to be honest i don't have an option, you see i am just 17 and my dad gives the money, and he ain't too geeky, so i have to keep the budget as low as possible, and if i go with ddr2 800 i have cut down sumwhere, so i will go wid 650i.

hey, can you refer or give me a overclocking guide for first timers like me, i i tried googling, but most of them are 2 detailed and confusing, i just want to knw the exact settings which willlet me push my proc.
and do u think is there any need for special cooling(like from coolermaster) and a very good PSU, i was thinking of goign for a local 500W pSU which comes fitted inside the cabinet, shuld i invest in a good PSU from zebronics, etc.
regards,
amit


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 27, 2007)

a former over clocker newbie, helped by sam9s & others in my 1st Ocing experience. 
You surely need a good PSU 500 watts & a well cooled cabinet with good air circulation, & extra heatsink cooler will surely help, it lets u OC better with less heat in the CPU.



> ok, i think i'll go for transcend, its price is same as kingston, and i think 1gb ddr2 800 costs about 3000 rs. now.


Is it that low price now , can u confirm from which dealer /city u got that price, I  will soon upgrade another 2 gb in my system if its that low.


----------



## assasin (Jun 27, 2007)

iamitp said:
			
		

> to be honest i don't have an option, you see i am just 17 and my dad gives the money, and he ain't too geeky, so i have to keep the budget as low as possible, and if i go with ddr2 800 i have cut down sumwhere, so i will go wid 650i.
> 
> hey, can you refer or give me a overclocking guide for first timers like me, i i tried googling, but most of them are 2 detailed and confusing, i just want to knw the exact settings which willlet me push my proc.


 
if ur havin budget probs then i'll suggest u to buy a C2D E4300/E4400,DDR2 667 ram and a good 965 chipset mobo like P5B,P5B DLX etc.E4300 is a very good proocy and OCs very well.u can easily hit 3GHz.

to oc ur proccy inc the fsb by small amounts and check whether the system is stable at that speed.u'll aslo need to increase the vCore i.e the proccy core voltage.incraese the vcore by the smallest possible increment.rememeber that if u increase the vcore too much u can fry ur proccy,aslo ur proccy will generate a lot of heat.the vcore val sud be enough so as to keep the system stable at 100% load.
keep the pci bus freq locked at 33.33,u can inc the pci-e bus by a small amt if u like.
if ur pc doesnt boot after oc or it BSODs, either reduce the fsb or inc the vcore.


----------



## iamitp (Jun 27, 2007)

hey ranjan, i think ddr2 800 from kingston is 2500 now, i saw it on techtree.com pricelist, u can buy it from computer empire, nehru place.and hey assasin, is it necessary to increase the vcore, i mean how much can i increase fsb without increasing the vcore?


----------



## assasin (Jun 28, 2007)

iamitp said:
			
		

> is it necessary to increase the vcore, i mean how much can i increase fsb without increasing the vcore?


 
if u increase fsb and dont inc vcore then ur either ur system wont boot into os at all or it wont be stable under load.

u can easily inc the vcore to 1.35-1.42v for C2D.i've set the vcore to 1.315 @ 3GHz.for u it cud be higher or lower.it all depend on proccy and mobo.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 28, 2007)

iamitp said:
			
		

> hi,
> well when i say marginally lesser than intel boards, i meant inetl chipsets like 975/965, according to anandtech review, 650i offers best in class OC for the price. to be honest i don't have an option, you see i am just 17 and my dad gives the money, and he ain't too geeky, so i have to keep the budget as low as possible, and if i go with ddr2 800 i have cut down sumwhere, so i will go wid 650i.
> 
> hey, can you refer or give me a overclocking guide for first timers like me, i i tried googling, but most of them are 2 detailed and confusing, i just want to knw the exact settings which willlet me push my proc.
> ...



Ok if you are budget conscious I'd go with assisin, get a 4300 but with 800 Mhz ram with P5B VM, that would be the best combi under a stressfull budget. A 4300 combined with P5B VM would give you an easy 3Ghz +.
Amit there are never any "exact" setting while overclocking its always hit n trial and vastly depends on the hardware itself. Same proccy n MB bought by you may OC differently than mine or anybody else for that matter.
You get your system assemble and then we shall try our hands as to how far we can reach.

If you are seriously interested in OCing leme give you two BIG DADDY of OCing threads one by me and other by ranjan who also have crossed 3Ghz and belongs to our official OCing club, both threads cover ample...... I mean HUGE amount of knowldge and discuession on OCing, read patiently...........you will learn a lot.......

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49815


Now coming to the cooling part, yes OC make the hardware temp increase by a fair margin and heat is not good for any hardware, so after a particular temp if you wanna push more you definalely need a dedicated cooling solution for your proccy.
Lastly the powersupply, a decent PSU with 400W rated and atleast 20 AMPS at 12v+ would do good. Zrebronics is doing good for both me and ranjan and so we can vouch for that, otherwise you can get VIP or powersafe both are pretty good PSUS.



			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> a former over clocker newbie, helped by sam9s & others in my 1st Ocing experience. .



Thanks ranjan even you were a great help on lots of matters....I own you man....



> Is it that low price now , can u confirm from which dealer /city u got that price, I  will soon upgrade another 2 gb in my system if its that low



yes buddy I think the prices have really gone down coz when I asked my vender (sai communications) he quoted me 3800 for 1 GB 800 Transcend Jetram, even I was surprised........I am soon gonna upgrade to 4 GB to get  vista running like a piece of cake and to take full adv. of vista's superfetch technology.....



			
				iamitp said:
			
		

> is it necessary to increase the vcore, i mean how much can i increase fsb without increasing the vcore?



amit get your system up and running first every thing will come eventually....trust me you will learn every thing once you start doing it practically, and ofcourse we all are there to guide u as well........so go for the hardware first......


----------

